# Suns Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Sonics Get:
Penny Hardaway
John Wallace

Suns Get:
Predrag Drobnjak
Shammond Williams
Vin Baker

They get more of an inside presence in Baker and get a much needed backup to Marbury, they also lose the cancer a.k.a. Penny Hardaway...


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

That's a very interesting trade, and on the surface, it seems like both teams come out on top. The only problems I see are 1) Wallace is a free agent, so it would have to be a sign-and-trade, something that Seattle may be unwilling to do, and 2) Baker has always said that he wants to go back to the east coast. Vin may become even more of a cancer than Penny is right now if he stays in the western U.S. The best move for him would be to be traded to the Knicks or the Celtics (something that probably won't happen). He'd probably continue his poor play in Phoenix. Perhaps the deal can become a three-way trade by getting the Knicks involved (ship Camby to the Suns, or Kurt Thomas maybe?)


----------

